# Tour of Ireland 2008



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Tour of Northern Ireland 2008

After leaving a very pleasant weekend at Tollerton Rally courtesy of Dave and Mandy and ably assisted by Steve (S&J) we left for a couple of days visiting friends at Tanfield (nr. Consett) and also Carlisle we then set off on our lastest adventure.

(Day1) We left Carlisle and headed for Cairnryan ferry port for the ferry to Larne but stayed one night in a beautiful spot that has been put on the Campsite data base by someone, its near Milton off the A75 only 10 miles from the ferry, the village is home of a member of MHF and their daughter is also a member, I will not mention them by name yet without their permission.

(Day2) Next morning after a very pleasant nights sleep in beautiful surroundings we set off for the ferry, calling at Morrison’s supermarket in Stranraer to stock up on essentials and we caught the 10.30 a.m. ferry across to N. Ireland.

After a 1hr 45min. trip we arrived in Larne and after a short trip around town we set off along the A2 Coastal Route and pulled in for a coffee break at Cushendall were there is a large car park but no overnighting. 

There is a small campsite next to the car park but at £17 p.n. was not for us, (we later realized that was the norm for site fees) so off along the A2 until we came across Watertop Caravan park and we stayed there the night and very nice and peaceful it was when all the farm visitors went home with the children, especially nice was the couple of hours (craic) as the Irish say) in the small museum having a wee dram and listening to one of the old time farmers playing his penny whistle. The reason for a campsite so early on into our trip was Barbara was still unsure about wild camping, but after the stay here she was reassured it was completely safe as long as you take the precautions you would take anywhere else in Europe.

( Day3) Next morning we went onto Ballycastle 
calling at the tourist info for plenty of pamphlets and guides for the area, and asking if there was wifi available anywhere, we stood in amazement as the sweet young girl asked what was wifi? After a brief explanation we got directed to the local library and for £1.50 you get 30 mins for emailing ect.

Ballycastle is were one gets the ferry over too Rathlin Island (walking, cycling only, cars with a permit, NO campervans) and is a lovely day out with great views none of which we captured on film as I left the camera on the port wall when we where called to board the ferry, when we returned we went into the small fresh fish shop on the port for some of the finest Cod we have ever tasted and relating my tale of woe with the camera the lady asked would this be the very one I have here, someone had found it and left it in the fish shop, Oh happy days, and one wonders if that would have happened in another country I would like to believe it would but I have my doubts. 

Leaving Ballycastle behind us we set off along the coastal route once more to the famous Carrick-a-Rede rope bridge (Scottish, for Rock in the road) and found a great parking spot for the night on the coach park (don’t ask, just park up and nobody minds you stopping overnight but the N.T. people will not say you CAN, rules don’t you know).

(Day4) Well after a light breakfast we set of on the 1km walk to the bridge, that’s easy peasy you are now thinking but make no mistake it’s the longest hardest 1km you will ever walk if you are not fit and like climbing down and up steps, definitely no wheelchair access and it was an extreme effort for my wife Barbara as she has problems with her breathing, but having said that its very well worth the effort. The waiting around while people get onto and off the Island would be a bit tiresome on a hot or wet day as the queues are quite long during the early morning and after lunch, a better time for a stroll is around 16.30 hrs. its much quieter and no long waiting around is required.
Barbara told the bridge warden “never again” and his reply nearly made me laugh, “that’s what the Irishman said to his dentist after he had all his teeth out” I did say nearly laugh.

The scenery is stunning with great views of Stackaboy and Sheep Islands and there are wonderful headland walks which in the evening with everyone gone are so peaceful. The only thing the N.T. guy told us was too vacate the bus parking area before 09.00hrs. if we stayed overnight.

(Day5) So after a morning cuppa we set of for Ballintoy Harbour a small drive away (1.5mile) and what a joy it was too be there in the early morning, not a soul about only us and a fisherman and his son preparing to go out for a mornings fishing, he was a very friendly and as we had more tea and coffee together he told us that if in future we wanted to park for the night NOT to arrive early in the day, but wait until everyone has gone home and use the top car park and not the harbour front, the toilets are open 24hrs. and water is possible. The scenery at Ballintoy Harbour is some of the finest we have encountered so far, it was a lovely morning and so tranquil but it soon began to fill with cars and some more m/hs so we decided to leave and on the way out stopped at the local church for a walk around, if I was going to be buried after I have gone I would be liked too be buried here as the place is so beautiful and serine. 

So off again this time to Whitepark Bay a fantastic place for the surfing crowd, a tight and narrow access road down to the beach is a little tricky and please don’t go right down to the beach front car park unless you are very early as there are height barriers and very little room to turn around when the place is busy, there are two area’s for parking (and over night stay) on the way down so use them and walk to the beach. Also stop at the view point just before the turn off for the beach for some great picture shots of the whole bay.

After a good walk along the fantastic golden sands and watching the surfers do their stuff we set off for the Giants Causeway, just another small drive along the Causeway Coastal route, and for £7.50 you get too walk down to the causeway (or bus ride, wheelchair friendly) as it was raining we went down and back on the bus for a quick recon with the intention of repeating the trip the next morning. 

(Day6) We stayed on the car park with a French and German couple and had a wee chat and a few beers discussing each others travels so far and all deciding that this was a wonderful drive with stunning scenery and well worth the trip. So after a very wet and windy night (it does rain a lot here) we woke to find a dry and warm if cloudy morning, so a good breakfast was called for before the walk down to the Giants Causeway and even at 09.30hrs the car park was filling up fast with lots of coach trips and cars.

The walk down gave one some great picture shots and of course the Causeway itself is magnificent, if one thing did spoil it, it was the hundreds of people climbing and clambering over the whole scene so the tranquillity of the previous evening was gone and so was my pictures of the scene with no people around as we did not take the camera the first time (silly me).

Still we had a pleasant enough time down there and had our packed lunch and a brew or two, had pleasant chats with some folks from different parts of the world all doing exactly the same as us, then it happened, a real heavy thunderstorm one of the heaviest we have ever been in with not only rain but hail stone as well, and everyone dressed in light clothing so it was a massive scramble for the causeway coaster bus by dozens of very wet folk for the return trip back to the dry of the visitor centre, we were so wet we decided to sit it out under the small shelter the rocks afforded which was not a lot and waited for 30 mins. before we managed to get on the bus, by now the N.T. had sent down 3 buses to collect the many people stranded by the storm.

We spent a couple hours drying our wet clothes and having a great meal in the Causeway Hotel which was very pleasant as there was some kind of reception party going on with music and dancing and we where asked if we would like to join in, so we did and had a great time and a bonus of a few free drinks. We decided that we would stay another night (too much booze for driving) so I asked if we had to pay for the o/night parking and the answer was “ sure, you are our guests so stay as long as you like” we stayed until the next morning and after bidding our newly found friends goodbye we set off for Dunluce Castle.

(Day7) Dunluce Castle was again only a short drive (in fact everything along the route is only a short drive between sights) we drove straight into the car park which was a great mistake as it was completely full with cars and a couple of coaches, and the narrow access road made reversing a nightmare as other vehicles kept trying to get onto the car park, it got a little fraught with the first and only incident of driver rage as I asked for some cars to reverse to allow me out, one guy was very angry and started the “what are you doing over here spoiling our countryside with your oversized plastic box”, everyone else was very helpful and after a while we got out and went to the Magheracross point car park just 100yds past the castle entrance where there was plenty of parking with great views of the bay and the castle and o/night stay possible.

From here the info boards provide great detail of the area and how it came about and there are stunning views across the bay too Scotland as a bonus. We stayed for lunch then decided to travel too Coleraine for the Mini Motor rally

We arrived at the rally but we could not get onto the rally car park as it was full so we went down to the public car park a short distance away but we were shocked that they would not open the height barrier as it was “more than my jobs worth” as they are to stop the gypsies from taking over the car park, do I look like a gypsy I asked but it made no difference there was no chance so we had to leave and by the time we found anywhere large enough to park it was too far away for comfort for me to leave the m/h so we abandoned our visit to see the Mini’s, it was only a couple of hours later when we were discussing the matter that I realized that on the mhf flyer on my windscreen was written “Whistling Gypsy” so it dawned on us for the refusal, I wonder if we would have got on if it had not been there? It has now been removed (the w.g. bit) so as not to cause confusion in the future.

We have now decided to catch the ferry at Magilligan Point across the bay into Greencastle and the Inishowen Peninsular and stay at Malin Head and what a good decision it was.

It’s a good drive too Malin village were the o/nigh stop has been taken over by a gypsy group so we went straight for the Malin Head which is about a 10 mile trip on a single track road with passing places and we had no trouble even when we encountered another m/h and the local school bus.

We had to wait until a couple of cars went before we could park up properly but what a sight, it was stunningly beautiful and ever so peaceful as we are now on our own. Later the local farmer paid us a visit and after a couple of Bushmills vintage whiskey and a long chat about where we had come from and going too he began to tell us his life story and a fascinating life he has led, never ever leaving the peninsular all his life (he was 79) he has scratched a living with a few cows and sheep and a crop of hay and spuds. The winter storms are truly wicked he told us but the place has a magical feeling that wants you too stay around forever, and the sunsets are brilliant.

(Day8) After an unforgettable sunrise and a lovely breakfast overlooking the bay we set of around the other side of the peninsular for a look around and it was a great drive albeit the roads are a little crap to say the least, could do with a few of the Irish back from the UK to resurface the their roads instead of ours. It was time we set about going to a campsite for a good clean up and some clothes washing, so after meeting a couple of Australian ladies who were “doing Europe” in a hired m/h we all decided to go to the caravan park at Drumaheglis Marina not far from Ballymoney. This was our longest drive so far (60 mile) which took us across the Foyle Bridge back into N. I. but what a surprise, that before the bridge at Muff village the cost of diesel was only £1.01 ltr compared to around £1.28 ltr in N.I.

Yippee I shriek as we arrive at the campsite, those are wifi aerials on the roof so I can get a mhf fix, sadly they are not working yet as there are problems with the connection, woe is me, never mind I will have to find a McDonald's somewhere. I was a little surprised at the amount of security at the site and was told that they have trouble with the gypsies parking outside the site and trying to use the facilities when the wardens are of duty, in fact the police are here now removing one family from the car park, it takes a local magistrate too evict them and as one family are removed another turns up. Had a quick look around but as usual its raining so we will batten down for the night and see what tomorrow brings.

(Day 9) A nice morning has dawned for us so it’s a quick breakfast and then a walk around the nature path that follows the river and a nice walk it is, only early morning still so we got a quick glimpse of the Otter family on the far bank, lots of birds and wild flowers make this a pleasant wander, but here come the rain again so we dash headlong back to the m/h. We have wet weather gear the problem is getting it all dry for the next adventure and the wet clothes/boots/shoes in the m/h.

We decide that as the rain is set for the rest of the day we will leave here and visit the Doagh Famine Village where the history of the potato famine is laid out for one too see, also an excellent commentary about life in general for the Irish population in the early part of the 1900’s and why so many were forced to leave for the New World across the Pond, the good old USA. It was a very interesting visit but at 15.00hrs it starting raining again so we set off for Gortin Lakes and some wild camping is stunning countryside, there are 5 car parks at the lakes but as they all had cars in them we stayed overnight on the largest one overlooking the valley and is was so picturesque and we spent a very peaceful evening and night there. There are toilets and water at one of the car parks (well signed) for essentials and next morning we went down into the village for supplies and the folk are so friendly. 

(Day 10) We then headed through Omagh for a trip too the Ulster American folk park, were there is an exhibition on how the Irish left behind their country to find new hope and prosperity in the west of America and it certainly opened our eyes as too how many of the Irish families settled over there and how big a impact it was on the way America developed, from Farming and mining to gold prospecting. 

Meeting “Billy the Blacksmith” was the highlight of this visit, he was a
scream with the Irish jokes and a great guy to talk too. In the evening there was to be a Bluegrass outdoor music festival and the groups were practising all around the grounds which is very pleasant, so it turned out to be a real treat of a day out but yet again mid afternoon the heavens opened again and everyone dashes for cover once again. We decided to leave and head for St. John’s Point for an overnight stop, and after a quite hair raising run along the single track road through the very narrow cattle grids we got there to find no room to park up as it was full of cars (only room for 3 cars) except for on some private ministry land, so we had a difficult job turning around and headed for Killybegs motorhome stopover and a wonderful small site it is overlooking the bay and fantastic views yet again. 

The place has all you need for a nice stay with toilets and showers (inside a container and in some plastic cubicles, ladies and gents separate but absolutely spotless and endless hot water). In the bay in front of us is the largest pipe laying vessel in the world, laying too while they sort out some Greenpeace issues and down in the fishing port the fleet is getting ready for putting to sea at the end of the month with lots of painting and getting gear installed and lashed down. After 2 great peaceful days at Killybegs we went around the bay too Derrylahan motorhome stop over for a look at it and although it was a great view from the site and a lovely view also of Talin Bay is was very expensive at €18.50 p.n. although the facilities were very good.

We stayed 1 night and returned too Killybegs to meet up with LPDrifter.
We waited on the harbour for (LPDrifter) Joe and wife Sue too arrive and then after meeting went for lunch in a local hotel (we met at Ambiose in June) and as usual the rain came down and did not stop for 2 days. We set of for Portnoo and stayed on the beach car park for the night and being confined to the m/h because of the weather and very strong overnight wind we had a good long chat and had a few glasses of wine. 


The next morning we were confronted with yet again more rain so off we went too the Dunlewy Centre, this also was a wet and very windy place but we managed to get out of the wind for the night and even managed a walk across the lakeside causeway before returning again in the rain so it was back too the chats and wine scenario of the previous night.


Today Joe and Anne had too leave us and return home so we made our goodbyes and we headed off to a camper dealer in Letterkenny so a look around before setting of for Rosses Point en-route to Longford for a family wedding.

It was at Rosses Point that our plans took a terrible turn for the worst because that night Barbara had a severe Asthma attack which she could not control with her own medication so I was force to ring the Garda for assistance and they sent a paramedic team who stabilized Barbara before taking her to the hospital in Sligo. After the doctors had given her the all clear and on the advice to terminate our trip and return home for more treatment we drove straight to Larne to catch the ferry and return home as soon as possible. As sad end to what was a very pleasant trip.

Just a few pictures from the many that i will put in my album 

Barbara and Bob


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Bob

I liked that trip we are hopfully doing something of the same next year, at the same time you where in NI we were in Arva county Cavan fishing.

Hope Barbra is back fit and well and planning your next trip.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry to here of the sad ending Bob, hows Barb now?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Zoe and Broom, we have been to the doctors today and then for x-rays at the local general so we will wait for the results of them for more info.

The doctor reckons it was a combination of the severe walk (for Barbara) to and from the Carrick-a-Rede and the damp/wet conditions which kept her quite immobile for days at a time that it caused a problem with her lungs and we will no more next week when the x-ray results are back, but at the moment she is as well as expected.

The picture was before we attempted the bridge and before the walk back to the m/h

Bob


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi whistlinggypsy,
Glad you had a good trip here even if it ended a bit abruptly. I spent last week in the same area, tour guiding with a group of senior citizens. We visited the Giant's Causeway on a beautiful sunny day, we were in the Doagh Famine museum on a slightly drizzly day, but what a beautiful setting isn't it?? We visited the Ulster American folk park on our way back on Saturday morning, another beautiful sunny day.

We were staying in the hotel across from the MH dealer in Letterkenny, but I never got near it due to the day trips that I brought the group on every day.
My driver and I were fantazizing about the MH we would each buy if we won the Lotto on Wed night, but ended up forgetting to buy a ticket in the end.
Glad you enjoyed the craic (not crack, please, that is a banned substance!!)

Oh BTW the Foyle bridge in Derry is fairly impressive isn't it?

Take care
Ca


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Bob and Barbara

Glad you had a good trip to start with! Pictures look lovely.

Hope Barbara is feeling a bit better, make sure you are looking after her and fingers crossed that the xray results are ok. Give her our love X


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Jenny.

Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> craic (not crack


Duly noticed and corrected, had not noticed i had done that 

As far as the Foyle bridge is concerned yes it is very impressive, and another thing i never mentioned was the size and number of the properties in Ireland, i have never seen so many magnificent houses since we were in the USA.

Bob


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

> another thing i never mentioned was the size and number of the properties in Ireland, i have never seen so many magnificent houses since we were in the USA.


And most of them for sale!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Quote: ‹ Select ›
another thing i never mentioned was the size and number of the properties in Ireland, i have never seen so many magnificent houses since we were in the USA.


> > And most of them for sale!
> >
> >
> > > So very true.


----------

